# PAT Test



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

Quick question for everyone who has been through the hiring process in a civil service community. The other day 2 of the candidates in my community failed the PAT test. The department is going to let them take it again next week. Is this normal? There are others on the list that haven't been called as of yet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

YES,The PAT can be retaken if failed (for another $150) It is required, but not used as a DQ. Once the PD selected you to go through the hiring process they have already spent alot of $$$$$$$$$ on the individual. They will allow the retake due to the fact it's cheaper in the long run.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Is the Mass PAT like NH (Coopers Aerobics Standards)? Or is it a collection of stations like the FF PAT?*


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Series of stations held at the same place as the FF PAT (Hudson)


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Mortal knight";p="50075 said:


> Series of stations held at the same place as the FF PAT (Hudson)


*And people failed it?????
Were they wheel-chair bound???* :lol:


----------



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

I know that’s what I was thinking. I didn’t fail, but I am next on the list. I found out today that the two people failed, and that would have been enough to put me in the class. Now I find out they are going to let them take it again. I’m just a little pissed. :evil:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

COLE";p="50115 said:


> I know that's what I was thinking. I didn't fail, but I am next on the list. I found out today that the two people failed, and that would have been enough to put me in the class. Now I find out they are going to let them take it again. I'm just a little pissed. :evil:


Everybody gets a retake


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

I took the test and had no problems but it can be very difficult for females.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Cole,

Don't stress. I was 13th on the list for 12 positions, and was similarly concerned about the person ahead of me, being allowed a re-take. Fortunatley or unfortunatley, depending on how you look on it, they failed the second one too, and I got on. More than likley, if they failed the first one, they're probably going to fail the second one too. Not much changes in the few weeks between the original test, and the re-take.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

KozmoKramer";p="50052 said:


> *Is the Mass PAT like NH (Coopers Aerobics Standards)? Or is it a collection of stations like the FF PAT?*


Coopers Aerobics Standards in Mass....

:lol: :L:


----------

